# fuji absolute



## jbpmidas (Jan 18, 2008)

I have a fuji absolute 3.0. I love the bike, except being so upright. I would like to convert it to roadbars. What components will I need to replace, and which ones will work?


----------



## lechat67 (Sep 28, 2007)

you'll need road bars that fit your stem clamp diameter and brifters compatible with your gearing. 8,9 speed?


----------



## jbpmidas (Jan 18, 2008)

It has 8 gears in the rear and 3 in the front.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*V-brake obstacle.*

Beside the bar/stem combo, you'd need the Shimano Sora 8 speed -Triple STI Brake/Shifter Set, about $150. But your V-brakes will not work very well with those brake shifters, which are designed for caliper brakes. There's a gizmo (the name escapes me right now) that claims to fix that, but I'm not sure if it's all that good of a solution.

The other alternative is bar-end shifters plus Dia-Compe 287-V brake levers, which are designed to work with V-brakes. But IMO, all of this is a kludge. I'd think about selling the bike and put the money towards a drop bar road bike. Out of 100 posters asking about position on the bike, I think you're the only one wanting to be _less_ upright. So you're ready for the fast lane anyway.

/


----------



## jbpmidas (Jan 18, 2008)

I think the bike is super comfortable, BUT, every direction I turn seems to be into the wind. I am 5'11" and 230, so I block alot of wind. When I ride, I try to start out into the wind so my trip back is with it, but it never works out. I have contemplated a cross bike, because I do not want a pure road bike. Thank you for your input.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Cross bike's a good idea. With the right components, it can be the best of two worlds, especially if you ride some trails once in a while.

Re the wind: you're experiencing the statistics of real versus apparent wind. If there's no wind, you have a headwind as soon as you move. If the wind is from the side, it vectors into a headwind as soon as you move. If there's a true 10 mph tailwind and you move 15 mph, you have a headwind. Point is, tailwinds that actually push you are relatively rare pleasures.


----------



## jbpmidas (Jan 18, 2008)

That makes alot of sense. Not sure if I am moving 15 very often. Just by how far I ride, and how long I am gone, I am averaging between 10 and 12.


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

Probably not a good idea. If a bike with "upright" bars fits you well, moving to drop bars will leave you feeling cramped, since the top tube is generally shorter on upright styles. You MIGHT be able to get a longer reach stem, but if your stem is at or near 100mm, you're S.O.L. Also, you'll need special canti/V Brifters, and those are hard to find and are never cheap. In the end, you'll probably have a lousy compromise that you don't like to ride-I know, I've been there.

Here's the better solution: Find a local shop that sells GOOD used bikes, and find yourself a REAL road bike in your size.


----------



## jbpmidas (Jan 18, 2008)

That is a problem, too. Closest shop is 30 minutes away, and I do not think they sell used. But, I will check!


----------



## jbpmidas (Jan 18, 2008)

I went and got my bike "tuned up." I told the mechanic my problems, and he said he could help me. He moved the seat back as far as it would go, then adjusted the handlebars down. We also put barends on to give me some other hand positions and let me stretch out a little more. Wow! He made a huge difference. I picked up a couple of mph just in his adjustments. He also said there was plenty more adjustment left in the handlebars.


----------

